# Two Milestones



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I joined this forum 1 year ago and I decided there was no better way to dp my 2500 th post.

I would like to say Thank You to all for the advice, the laughs and most of all the Friendship.

My vacation plans for next summer is the west coast and I am going to try to meet some of you as I travel, even if its just for coffee.

John


----------



## TheDoxieHaus (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow, congrats! I have a long way to go before I get to 2500 posts, but I'm working on it!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

*Wow John, congratulations on the year anniversary and 2500 posts. *

Keep up the great work

Bill.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Happy Anniversary John









Thanks for all you info and humor

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW! Congrats John - on the Anniversary AND the Posting milestone. The list of honorable Big Dogs grows!!!





















Thanks for all the education, support and - best of all - the friendship. You should come East sometime too - lots of room at Wolfwood!!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats on the double milestones today. When you are heading west, be sure to swing through TX and we'll have a fresh pot of coffee on for you!! action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy Anniversary John 1 year later
And congrats on hitting the big2500 
Thanks for all the info and laughs









Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I take my coffee Black.
I'll buy your lunch and/or Dinner when you stop by.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations John!*









I was noticing the other day that you were closing in on both milestones, and wondered if you would do them both today!

Keep up the good work. I always enjoy your posts!

Now what is this about coming out West for a visit?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The plan is for me to drive to the west and the wife will fly. We spend 2 weeks for vacation sight seeing and she flies home. I then with the girls drive home. She cannot get more than 2 weeks in a row and Mr Mom here has no schedule.

I am really hoping I can plan it around on of the West rallies and even meeting some at other campgrounds on overnight stops. Will borrow the sons laptop for that trip.

John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations John!







& thanks for all of your help!!








































































Going out west awesome!!









Riz


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Wow, nice going, and congrats, out here on the west coast 
Rob


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

John,

Congrads on the milestones. Thank you for the answer to my questions, your views on the topics, and the laughs. Looking forward to posting for another couple of years or decades.

I know I'm not west of you, but the coffee is alway hot down here....and the beer is always cold.

Gary


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

That's a lot of happy birthdays.

Way to go John:clapping:

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the dual milestones! I can always count on a good info or a good laugh from your posts.

Which states are you going to during your trip out West? Woudl be great is you can line it up with one of our Rally trips.

When you say "next summer"...does that mean summer of 2006 or 2007?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Summer 07


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

John, thanks for all the good advice.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

John

Awesome!!!!!!!!! 1 year 2500 post works out to 6.9 post per day
















I always enjoy reading your comments and advice. I also enjoyed having a beer with you and meeting your wonderful family. I cannot wait and seeing you and your family again at the rally. action

Thor


----------

